# How do I show appreciation to my groomers?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

So a couple of months ago a new grooming shop opened up near my house. I probably never would have stopped in, but I had a foster with a _bad_ tick problem and because they were a brand new shop they were able to take her right away. 

I have fallen in love with these two young ladies. First of all, they do my foster/rescues for practically nothing. I handed their cards out to my friends and neighbors and they told me that several people came in saying I sent them, so they've been grooming Rocky and Kopper for a little over half of what the groom says it costs on their services board. They do nail trims for free. In addition, I showed up early to pick up Kopper from his very first groom. Nobody was in the front office area and they didn't know I was there. I could hear both of them in the back with him, telling him what a good boy he was and making a big fuss over him. I _know_ what a big pain my puppy can be. If they can speak sweetly to him and call him a good boy after two hours of de-shedding, bathing, nail-trimming, and blow drying they MUST be saints! 


I really want this shop to stay open, and I really appreciate them. Aside from referring my friends, how can I show my appreciation and help them do well?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

A nice tip is always appreciated.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> A nice tip is always appreciated.


Oh believe me, I do that. I usually tip them 25-30% of the list price, not the discount price they actually charged me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well definitely continue referring people to them! thats for sure! Pass out cards with high praise for them like candy to anyone who will listen/askes for a recommendation. Honestly, if they're THAT good and pleasant, that will speak for itself. I know I'd definitely take my two there if its known to be a pleasant experience. 

Perhaps as a thank you for their totally awesome attitudes, you could buy them lunch?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would bump their website on FB, give them exposure. But really if they are that good, they'll be turning away clients or having a long wait list. The good ones weed out the bad. The groomer I take Karlo to, has a 6 week wait for new clients(full grooming) yet take walk in nail trims for only $8. There are groomers everywhere around my town.
I call ahead and schedule for K and give them double what they charge. They come out with his tail wagging and they are red faced and sweating, he hates it so bad/they know what they're doing though and I _trust_ them! That is the whole selling point of a groomer....trust.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

onyx'girl said:


> I would bump their website on FB, give them exposure. But really if they are that good, they'll be turning away clients or having a long wait list.


I hope so. They're not in the best area and the city is doing a major road construction project right in front of the entrance to their parking lot, so getting in there is a hassle. Every time I go there the city has moved the entrance somewhere else. If people come in they'll come back, but it's hard to get in there the first time.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Word of mouth is the best advertisement !

As for showing your appreciation...you could just talk to them and see what their into and than buy them a *small* gift along those lines. 

For example...I have a friend who collects salt and pepper shakers ! Something like that !


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ditto on the suggestions you've gotten. I'm a groomer, and while I certainly don't expect a tip, it is always much appreciated!

Recommending them to everyone is the best thing you can do for them. Get the word out on the shop. They need to build up a steady, reliable clientele. I would estimate that about 90 percent of the dogs I groom are on a standing appointment. I turn new customers away all the time, because I simply don't have the room for them. I hope your groomers get to that point!


----------



## AlpineGSD (Jan 8, 2012)

The groomers where I live charge around $60, too much for me, so I always give my dog baths at home. I wish we had a groomer like yours here!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I tip.My groomer dealt w/ Daisy during her GSD Heifer hound period .I swear she mooed,cried and went passively limp.This was from 1to 3 kind of an idiot phase. I pay 40.00 per dog I tip 5 to 10.00 depending on whether i have demonstrated poor planning and they squeezed me in or like now I hurt my back and Lucky is blowing his coat.Lucky is the salon boy actually likes it,Daisy is now considered well behaved but talkative. They go about 3 to 4x a year so its not huge money but bathing at home where there isno real room and last time i dont think i got the soap completely out and took them to the groomers anyway. I tip more at holidays.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I always appreciate a plate of homemade cookies or a box of See's candy... anything sweet! But beyond that, get on Angie's List, Yahoo! Local, or any other rating site and put up a good review for them.

One thing NOT to do is tell people what they charge you. I groom rescues at a discount, but I don't advertise that, and I ask my rescue clients not to tell anyone! Otherwise, everyone will expect a lower price, and some people might even pretend their dog is a rescue to get it.  I wouldn't even mention prices, just tell everyone how wonderful the groomers are, and if they ask about prices, tell them it depends on the individual dog (and if they press you, tell them the full regular price). Whatever it is, just stress that it's worth it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Freestep said:


> One thing NOT to do is tell people what they charge you. I groom rescues at a discount, but I don't advertise that, and I ask my rescue clients not to tell anyone! Otherwise, everyone will expect a lower price, and some people might even pretend their dog is a rescue to get it.  I wouldn't even mention prices, just tell everyone how wonderful the groomers are, and if they ask about prices, tell them it depends on the individual dog (and if they press you, tell them the full regular price). Whatever it is, just stress that it's worth it.


Yeah, I wouldn't do that. I just direct them to the website where they have a menu of services with prices.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

How about making up some flyers for them?? Hang them around for them put them in your vets/other vets offices?? It's not a 'personal' thing like a tip or a basket of goodies, but it could help their business


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

uhm BRUSH her hand with a LINCOLN ($5) -- grooming good customer service relations
Carmspack


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

carmspack said:


> uhm BRUSH her hand with a LINCOLN ($5) -- grooming good customer service relations
> Carmspack


Oh, last time I brushed her hand with Jackson.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

30 for us at our groomer place. The ydo a good job w/Chewy.


----------

